# Oh Canada: Revenge of the Cows



## David Baxter PhD (May 28, 2011)

*Hwy 403 reopens after cows block road*
by Amanda Kwan, _Toronto Star_
May 28, 2011

Hwy 403 has reopened after a group of cows escaped from a local farm and wandered onto the road. 

Police corralled the last few cows left on the highway, which was closed from Wilson St. to Hwy 52 since early Saturday morning. 

OPP shut Hwy 403 down, between Hamilton and Brantford, after receiving calls from drivers around 6 a.m. 

Police say there was heavy fog at the time, creating a dangerous situation for drivers and the cows.

About 30 cows broke loose from a farmer?s field and were running loose in Hamilton, police say.

Six cows made it onto the highway, where one of them charged at officers, forcing them to put the animal down, police say. 

Hamilton police have also found all the cows that were roaming the city.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 28, 2011)

See also Cows run amok on Ont. highway - Toronto - CBC News


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (May 28, 2011)




----------

